# Question about tires on 05 Altima SE



## runvus (Jul 31, 2005)

I just picked my my car last week and am loving it but I'm not diggin the stock rubber. Has anyone else notice the amount of squirm that you get from the Bridgestone Turanza EL42's? I know that they are "touring tires" but come on! 90% of the reviews at Tirerack were negative for this model. My Potensa RE950's with 45k on them out performed these things. Any suggestion?


----------



## Marvin (Oct 16, 2002)

Um, change them out?


----------



## Alti9 (Apr 13, 2005)

runvus said:


> Any suggestion?


drive the dam thing. I have the same tires and do not have one single complaint. They are tires for christs sake, if you wanted goodyear eagle F1 racing tires, go buy a corvette.


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

Quite frankly those Turenzas are the crappiest tyre made. Bridgestone in general is poo. Your only real option is going to be to upgrade. Playing around with tyre pressure will do nothing as this tyre is simply crap and definately not a selection I would ever trust my life or the lives of friends and family to. A good tyre for your application is actually the Avon Tech M500 if you drive harder. It is a well rated tyre and very inexpensive. Mind you, it is summer only but your current tyre has absolutely no winter grip anyway so the winter difference will be minimal. Dry/wet grip will be night and day.


----------



## Alti9 (Apr 13, 2005)

Zac said:


> Bridgestone in general is poo.


Bridgestone makes the best tires in the world.


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

Alti9 said:


> Bridgestone makes the best tires in the world.


Their consumer tyres blow. Their general ratings on the average consumer tyres suck. No one makes as many mediocre tyres as them with the exception of maybe Firestone. We don't drive around on F1 tyres and not everyone rolls the S-03 Pole Position.


----------



## Marvin (Oct 16, 2002)

Zac said:


> tyres




You are from Maryland. There is no Maryland in England or Australia.

Tipe write and mayk it tires.


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

Mark said:


> You are from Maryland. There is no Maryland in England or Australia.
> 
> Tipe write and mayk it tires.


i have british in me allright? if your entire family spells it tyres, then you tend to pick it up. you should see how much bloody tea i drink in a day.


----------

